# Towing With 2004 Ford Expedition



## dinodog (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm thinking about buying a 2009 21rs trailer and pulling it with our 2004 Expedition. We live in Southern California and go on long vacations every year into the Sierra Nevada's over some very long steep grades. These grades are typically around 6% and sometimes some back roads are around 8%. Our current trailer is a 1996 Aerolite that weighs 3200 lbs loaded. Will the Expedition be able to pull the 21rs safely? If I avoid the back roads, will I be able to pull the 6% grades without putting to much stress on the tow vehicle? Does anybody have this same setup? If so, how much pulling power do you have?

2004 Eddie Bauer Expedition- 5.4L V8, 3.73 axle and tow package

GVWR- 7100 lbs
Front GAWR- 3150 lbs
Rear GAWR- 4128 lbs
GCWR- 14,500 lbs
Tongue weight max- 895 lbs
Max tow weight- 8950 lbs

Trailer

Dry weight- 4720 lbs
Hitch weight- 340lbs
GVW- 6500 lbs

Thanks


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=33518&view=&hl=tow%20expedition&fromsearch=1

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=34631&view=&hl=tow%20expedition&fromsearch=1

The links above will take you to some discussions on basically the same topic. I think you'll do fine with the proposed truck and trailer combo. The main thing you'll need is a good hitch and I'd recommend the Reese Dual Cam HP and Equalizer as good choices for a moderate price. If price is not an issue then you could go with the ProPride or Hensley hitches.


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

You will be okay, but you will have to be patient towing in the mountains. Just don't get in a hurry. I recommend the Equalizer hitch. I towed for some time a camper of a similar weight and longer length with my 03F150 5.4L with a 3.55. It got me there. You probably have a shorter wheelbase than a half-ton truck but my guess is the 04 5.4L has the 24valve motor (instead of 16v in 03 and older models) which gives you about 35 hp more. You will be okay.

Thanks
[/quote]


----------

